# Remote start w/heated seats set "on"



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't have a diesel or heated seats, but on my 1LT any heat/AC setting you have before you turn off the car is what's used when you remote start. My understanding is the heated seats work just like the rear defogger, it only comes on somewhere below 40F(could be 32F).


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

spacedout said:


> I don't have a diesel or heated seats, but on my 1LT any heat/AC setting you have before you turn off the car is what's used when you remote start. My understanding is the heated seats work just like the rear defogger, it only comes on somewhere below 40F(could be 32F).


and will only be on a lower setting until you actually sit down in the seat


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't think my heated seats have ever automatically come on, but I didn't really pay attention. I just hit the button when I get in the car as they warm up fairly quickly.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

pacolino said:


> I've search the forum but I was not able to find information related to remote start having the heated seat set to be on and fan speed as well, I have trouble setting my heated seat "on" with blower set on heat so to start automatically while on remote start in the cold mornings or I miss something here, thanks for help


During a remote start my diesel uses the last selected HVAC system settings that I used when I last shut off the car. The only thing it automatically turns on however is the heated seats (both driver and passenger), and the rear window defrost.

I had a Chevy Impala before my Cruze and that did exactly what you're referring to by maxing out the blower and heat on a cold day and maxing out the blower and A/C on a warm day. Although I do miss that, I found it fairly easy to get in the habit of switching to the window defrost and max heat setting while turning up the blower before I park for the night.


----------



## Foo Fighter (Aug 5, 2015)

Note that the indicator light on the heated seat button doesn't light up during a remote start.
I think it also has to be cold (not sure what temp) outside.

The manual reads:
_"When it is cold outside, the heated seats can be turned on automatically during a remote vehicle start. 
The heated seats will be cancelled when the ignition is turned on. 
Press the control to use the heated seats after the vehicle is started.

The heated seat indicator lights on the control do not turn on during a remote start.
The temperature performance of an unoccupied seat may be reduced. This is normal"_


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Foo Fighter said:


> Note that the indicator light on the heated seat button doesn't light up during a remote start.
> I think it also has to be cold (not sure what temp) outside.
> 
> The manual reads:
> ...


Thanks for info, the fact that I don't see the indicator light turned on and the cold feeling of the seat i was under the impression that it didn't turn on, but it's actually turned on.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

pacolino said:


> Thanks for info, the fact that I don't see the indicator light turned on and the cold feeling of the seat i was under the impression that it didn't turn on, but it's actually turned on.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


Correct. In the very cold mornings (-20 C) I typically leave it run for about 5 minutes before I leave. Although the seat isn't very noticeably warm, it certainly isn't as cold as if the heater wasn't on.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Foo Fighter said:


> Note that the indicator light on the heated seat button doesn't light up during a remote start.
> I think it also has to be cold (not sure what temp) outside.
> 
> The manual reads:
> ...


That would explain why I didn't think they came on and why they warmed up quickly in my case


----------



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

Using the "config" button on the stereo, you can select whether or not you want the heated seats to come on with a remote start. I believe it's under the convenience section. To my understanding, the seats are only set to the lowest setting when using a remote start. Every spring, I use the menu to ensure I've turned off the setting for the seats to heat with a remote start. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks, i didn't know there is a such setting under "config" menu. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## thmike (Sep 1, 2014)

When the heated seats are turned on when remote started, they only turn on to the low setting. So they won't be hot when you get in the vehicle. Just takes the chill off


----------



## Foo Fighter (Aug 5, 2015)

thmike said:


> When the heated seats are turned on when remote started, they only turn on to the low setting. So they won't be hot when you get in the vehicle. Just takes the chill off


Not disagreeing with you, but just curious how we know it's only set to low?
I've seen other people state that as well, but the manual doesn't state what heat level and the indicators don't come on.

Maybe previous manuals had different language?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I don't think it states what level they come on. If you think about it - anything above low will just vent to the interior and not heat the seat up anymore - since there is no ass to contain the heat.


----------



## thmike (Sep 1, 2014)

I read it somewhere before buying the cruze over a year ago. It was info that came from chevy. But i can't remember where. It make sense to me though because my seats aren't real warm on cold days with remote start. If not turned it they are icy cold.


----------



## thmike (Sep 1, 2014)

diesel said:


> I don't think my heated seats have ever automatically come on, but I didn't really pay attention. I just hit the button when I get in the car as they warm up fairly quickly.


I read it somewhere before buying the cruze over a year ago. Either a review or forum where some chevy spokesman talked about the feature. I know it does make a slight difference. Well I feel like it does.. just not a huge difference. I wish it was better.


----------

